# Bathroom Labor Costs



## cudeh1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Does anybody know the average hourly labor costs for bathroom remodel, including tub, shower, fixtures?

I was given a figure of 1,200 in labor for everything including disposal.  Is this a fair price?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 21, 2010)

If you're near a Border's or Barnes & Noble's peek at their copy of RS Means [publisher] construction costs.  
It has a table to correct the prices depending on what ZIPcode you're in.

Our bathroom remodel, excluding material cost and based on how many man-hours they spent here, cost us about $200/hr but the median income of southern Montgomery County is above the average US median income.

ZIPskinny - Get the Skinny on that ZIP (demographics by ZIP Code)

Or: If at least five people on this forum give the price they paid for their bathroom remodel & size in sq. ft. & their ZIPcode & when [so we can correct for inflation], with Excel's statistical functions it should be easy to find out if this estimate is way too high or way too low.

The other way is to get enough bids so that some of them cluster together around the true price of doing your job in your area, today.


From the Web I managed to pull off 21 usable samples, which can be considered a large sample depending on the accuracy desired; these values are labor and materials, in kilobucks.  
I used advanced Google search
[ame=http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&safe=off&client=safari&rls=en&q=bathroom+remodel+price+OR+quote&start=20&sa=N]bathroom remodel price OR quote - Google Search[/ame]

1.5	low sample value
46	high sample value
16	avg. sample value
12	median sample value

	50% within
9.7	and
18


----------



## GregC (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello, Very hard to say, all depends on size, material,fixtures used and of course where you are located. I have done bath remodeling jobs from $1500 all the way up-to $25,000. A good fiberglass tub/shower can cost anywhere from $300 to $500, heck I have installed $2000.00 Kohler toilets. Yes, its crazy, but they are out there. So..as I mentioned all depends on what you have, need and want. Be careful for the scams. Some contractors will quote you a low price, making you bite the bait and you will never see them again if you hand over some money for them to start. *ALWAYS *get 3 comparable bids/quotes. Apples to Apples. Get references from the contractors, names, addresses and phone numbers of past customers. If they don't want to give you them, then they have something to hide! Good Luck Greg C


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 22, 2010)

GregC said:


> Hello, Very hard to say, all depends on size, material,fixtures used and of course where you are located. I have done bath remodeling jobs from $1500 all the way up-to $25,000. A good fiberglass tub/shower can cost anywhere from $300 to $500, heck I have installed $2000.00 Kohler toilets. Yes, its crazy, but they are out there. So..as I mentioned all depends on what you have, need and want. Be careful for the scams. Some contractors will quote you a low price, making you bite the bait and you will never see them again if you hand over some money for them to start. *ALWAYS *get 3 comparable bids/quotes. Apples to Apples. Get references from the contractors, names, addresses and phone numbers of past customers. If they don't want to give you them, then they have something to hide! Good Luck Greg C



I absolutely agree with you on this Greg. The cost of a bathroom labor will really depend on many things just as how you mentioned it.. 

Thanks for the warning about the scam.  It's really hard to trust someone specially if it involves money.


----------



## GregC (Jan 22, 2010)

You're welcome! It does depend on what you want and how you want it. But as I mentioned, there are a LOT of scams going on these days. They will promise you the moon, beating everyones prices, demand some cash up from and "Poof" never see them again. So be very careful and get 3 prices, compare apples to apples of what you want or what you are getting. Back ground check contractors with references. There is nothing better then a "real" customer reference. 80% of my work today is from repeat customers or referrals. Every time I bid a job, I attach a 4-5 page list of customers who have agreed to let me list them as a referral. This is not just for you but everyone out there looking for someone to do work for you. Things have changed over the years and it is very hard to find an honest person who is willing to give you what you pay for, and to do top quality work! Seems like the generation today, wants it fast and not work for it. Again...watch the SCAMS!  Good Luck... GregC


----------



## Superpack (Jan 26, 2010)

The favorite element will be the contractor you choose. If you prefer a union contractor, they are usually more posh and expensive, but you will have enhanced results.  
If you prefer a non-union contractor, they are usually low cost, but who recognize what you will acquire.

Best Regards,


----------

